# emulsifier cake batter



## bmw855 (Apr 30, 2009)

I using the surfax emulsifier to make one stage chiffon cake and here the original recipe 

cake flour 5 lb
sugar 6 lb
surfax 2.5 oz
salt 2 oz
milk powder 8 oz
baking powder  3 oz
whole  egg cold 5 lb
water cold 3 lb
flavor 1 oz

melt butter 6 oz
oil 2 oz

here is recount recipe for myself

flour 226.5 g
sugar 271.5 g
surfax 6 g
salt 4.5 g
milk powder 22.5 g
baking powder 2-1/4 tsp
egg 226.5 g
water 135 g
flavor 1/4 + 1/8 tsp

melt butter 3-1/4 tsp
oil 1-1/8 tsp

My question is can I substitute 25% sugar with corn syrup, is it possible to make the same batter with 100% sugar? Because the sugar is getting expensive right now is there cheaper way to make the batter cost less?

When I making chocolate cake with dutch process cocoa powder do I need to add baking soda, because some recipe add baking soda & baking powder at same time?

Also, when I adding instant pudding mix into my batter, my cake come out does not soft & tender. After cooled for a while they just taste chewy & tough? And, over night the top will be very sticky, but inside is moist(it is what I want inside)?

Can someone tell me where have problem


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

bmw855,

Dextrose is available from the mill we buy from.  I have never used it personally myself, but as far as  know  it is about twice as sweet as sugar, so you use less-but I  think it can be quite expensive to buy so don't know if it  works out cheaper-it is something you would have to look in to with your supplier.

As for adding baking powder and baking soda together, if a recipe has an acid- such as buttermilk or sour cream or milk, I will usually add the two- because I think it brings an added lightness to the finished product.

As for your batter-instant mix problem, I can't help you there as I have no experience of  a instant mixes - perhaps the sales rep. for the mix could advise you on that particular product.


----------

